# BEGINER AIRBRUSH ARTIST!



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

IVE BEEN AIRBRUSHING FOR A YEAR AND A HALF. ALL COMMENTS WELCOME. THANKS FOR LOOKING.
THE MOST RECENT WORK!
















































































































































ILL POST MORE LATER!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

SOME MORE!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

not bad...


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS BRO^
A FEW MORE!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

nice work keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS HOMIE^
A COUPLE MORE!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE JUST SOME OF THE HINAS FACES LOOK A LITTLE OFF BUT STILL ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

chef said:


> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE JUST SOME OF THE HINAS FACES LOOK A LITTLE OFF BUT STILL ALL YOUR OTHER STUFF LOOKS REAL GOOD


THANKS BRO!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> SOME MORE!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

looks real good great work :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

chevyman1962 said:


> looks real good great work :thumbsup:


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! work looks very good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good bro ! Keep at it and you'll be great !


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

BIGG JESS said:


> IVE BEEN AIRBRUSHING FOR A YEAR AND A HALF. ALL COMMENTS WELCOME. THANKS FOR LOOKING.
> THE MOST RECENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin right to me for only a year and a half got some nice details :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like quality work. I especially like the skulls on the tank and wheel thats muraled out with the skulls.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Them clowns r INSANE!!! nice work playa


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 22, 2010)

ur a beginner?? ur work looks Pro homie!:worship:
continue doing what ur doing kuzz u do it well! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS! I TRY TO KEEP THE AIRBRUSH IN MY HAND ANY CHANCE I HAVE! PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE! I WILL TRYIN FINISH ANOTHER PIECE IM WORKING ON NEXT WEEK!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

REAL NICE WORK BRO


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice work bro.. looks good.. im not a fan of murals, but you gettin down.. keep it up.. ive airbrushed for 10 yrs or so.. but never got deep into it...practice makes perfect


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

BEFORE






AFTER







THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

BIGG JESS said:


> IVE BEEN AIRBRUSHING FOR A YEAR AND A HALF. ALL COMMENTS WELCOME. THANKS FOR LOOKING.
> THE MOST RECENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


Good job, keep up the good work.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420::yes::biggrin:uffin::thumbsup:dam ese good work


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

BIGG JESS said:


> IVE BEEN AIRBRUSHING FOR A YEAR AND A HALF. ALL COMMENTS WELCOME. THANKS FOR LOOKING.
> THE MOST RECENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice !!


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

~looks good man,thats how all big names started~keep it up~


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS EVERY BODY FOR THE COMPS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good bro, I wish I had drawing skills :yessad:


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

got board this morning! still needs a lil more then clear


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> got board this morning! still needs a lil more then clear


 :h5:


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

good shit man nice detail


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice work homie


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn thats real good especially for only a year and a half.its alot better than most the shit i see posted here on layitlow.
keep practicing homie soon you will be a badass


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

BIGG JESS said:


> THANKS BRO^
> A FEW MORE!
> 
> 
> ...


these are badass


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

ILL POST MORE LATER![/QUOTE]


these are all cool too:h5:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

BIGG JESS said:


> IVE BEEN AIRBRUSHING FOR A YEAR AND A HALF. ALL COMMENTS WELCOME. THANKS FOR LOOKING.
> THE MOST RECENT WORK!
> 
> 
> ...


really good i just started


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

wat kind of airbrush do u have bro? cool paint jobs:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

BIGG JESS said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS! I TRY TO KEEP THE AIRBRUSH IN MY HAND ANY CHANCE I HAVE! PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE! I WILL TRYIN FINISH ANOTHER PIECE IM WORKING ON NEXT WEEK!


i know you got more big dogg , foo i gotta send you some shit , post some of the models you airbrushed kuuuuz .....i did have one but it dissapeared somewhere in the house :angry:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS GUY LIKED THE CUTLASS SO HE WANTED THE SAME STUFF!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> THIS GUY LIKED THE CUTLASS SO HE WANTED THE SAME STUFF!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

looks good homie great skillz :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS ONE IS FOR A HARLEY! ITS ONLY 12 INCHES WIDE!


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

hypnotiq said:


> ur a beginner?? ur work looks Pro homie!:worship:
> continue doing what ur doing kuzz u do it well! :thumbsup:


i copy what the homie here said...work looks great


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> THIS ONE IS FOR A HARLEY! ITS ONLY 12 INCHES WIDE!


 TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much to do a bike let mi no how much pm mi da price


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam big dog that train looks bad ass ,ttft for your skills


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

BIGG JESS said:


> THIS ONE IS FOR A HARLEY! ITS ONLY 12 INCHES WIDE!


thats intense nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Real nice


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## LoClasico (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work wats ur eyy wat would u charge to airbrush a lowrider bike and whats is ur location


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

got board so i did my phone


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Good job on all your work homie. You got the Eye for Art!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

*hey*

hey hommie hit me up might have a project for you soon at [email protected]


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I need some work done somebody hit ne up with skme prices located in so Cal victorville area


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks Good...:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE COMPS!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## SELFMADE707 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks hella good for a year and a half. you got talent


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam playa the one on your phone looks sick


----------



## 97TownCar (Nov 18, 2009)

TTT for the great good!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you do pin striping? Let me know when you have time.


----------



## lone rider (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks real good your only gonna get better/ how do we reach you?


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

I work for curlys pinstriping in Paramount. If you need small stuff done i can do it at home. for all big work it would need to go thru the shop.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGG JESS said:


> I work for curlys pinstriping in Paramount. If you need small stuff done i can do it at home. for all big work it would need to go thru the shop.


Got a phone number to shop?
Pm me


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

thats some nice work.. the raider shields look bad azz


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## BETITO's AUTOWORKS (Feb 17, 2012)

nice work.... you got talent bro, im looking to get some work done on a firewall of a 50 chevy pickup pm your number porfa..... thanks


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

GOTTA GIVEM WHAT THEY WANT HAHAHA!


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

BIGG JESS said:


> THANKS BRO^
> A FEW MORE!




:thumbsup:.....nice work bro...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 477981


 :thumbsup:


----------

